# derusting unusable track with 5% white vinegar



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

a simple way to derust some really nasty track that is too rusty to use. the acetic acid in vinegar converts iron oxide to ferric acetate and lifts it off the steel. the result is track that will run like new. derusted inside and out. i have derusted two complete layouts this way. it wont make it look new but it restores the conductivity and removes the rust in 24 hours. be aware the acetic acid WILL remove the paint but does not affect the 3rd rail insulators.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After the vinegar wash, you want to thoroughly wash and dry the track with clear water. The acid will quickly promote rust again if left on the track.

My method of cleaning up rusted items is EvapoRust, it's like magic!


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> After the vinegar wash, you want to thoroughly wash and dry the track with clear water. The acid will quickly promote rust again if left on the track.
> 
> My method of cleaning up rusted items is EvapoRust, it's like magic!


actually in my how to you tube video on this i cover rinsing the track in clear water with a box of baking soda dissolved in it to neutralize the acetic acid. the track is then transferred to a cookie sheet and put in a 200 degree oven for an hour. then sprayed with wd40 and wiped dry. the track will run like new. it wont look new but it will have full conductivity section to section. i have derusted two complete american flyer tracks that i picked up as junk, both of them were derusted and run like new track.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

no idea how much evaporust costs but white vinegar is $ 2 a gallon and is completely non toxic, you can use standard 5% apple cider vinegar in fact if you can stand the smell for 24 hours. white vinegar is cheap, non toxic and works perfectly. it will derust any ferrous metal in 24 hours with no damage of any kind.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I find that on older track the vinegar dissolves the tie paint.

(Marx black ties?) .


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

yes, i point that out in the video...


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting, I have some rusted FasTrack switches I’d like to restore, my question is - can anything be done to prevent the steel from rusting again?


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

yes, once the track has been derusted and the acid neutralized the track is stacked on a cookie sheet and dried in a 200 degree oven for an hour. spray the track with wd40 and wipe it dry. it will run like new track and will not rust at all in a controlled environment. i have derusted two full layouts, it requires no maintenance of any kind.


----------



## farquard (Jan 13, 2019)

Ben,

This is terrific. Old tubular track seems to be more solid. The problem was always rust. I tended to duck the problem by buying new tubular. But this is a great solution. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Jeani (10 mo ago)

BENZ TRAINZ said:


> actually in my how to you tube video on this i cover rinsing the track in clear water with a box of baking soda dissolved in it to neutralize the acetic acid. the track is then transferred to a cookie sheet and put in a 200 degree oven for an hour. then sprayed with wd40 and wiped dry. the track will run like new. it wont look new but it will have full conductivity section to section. i have derusted two complete american flyer tracks that i picked up as junk, both of them were derusted and run like new track.


Thank you for the very helpful videos. To be clear, can I use diluted regular vinegar or would that be harmful?


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

BENZ gets upset and leaves. Has left. Last on the forum almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

I know this is a necro thread but just curious, does evaporust remove the paint as well like the vinegar would? I have some marx tracks that could use a little more thorough of a cleaning but I don't want to lose the tie paint.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It will take blueing off. But not paint. At least when I used it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It takes all the bluing off, and it mostly leaves paint behind. I had it affect paint, but I think that was because there was rust under the paint. My major experience with Evaporust was rescuing a bunch of locomotives and rolling stock that had survived the Sandy floods. It was an interesting experience restoring them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can save the ties by removing them. More work but think of how many rails you can soak.
Right now I am investigating electrolysis. Gotta keep your options open.


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bryan Moran said:


> BENZ gets upset and leaves. Has left. Last on the forum almost 2 years ago.


Not to worry about BENZ. He is still kicking it on You Tube. He went to RUMBLE for a spell. But has since come back to YT. Rebooted his YT series full time about 6 months ago. Same Ol BENZ, Same great videos.


----------

